# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  laptop sau khi dùng Dcom 3G không vào được mạng

## phuonglan11

mọi người cho em hỏi tí. laptop của em trước khi dùng dcom 3g thì vẫn vào mạng bình thường, nhưng sau khi không dùng dcom 3g nữa mà cắm mạng dây vào dùng thì lại không vào được mạng. thế là sao hả mọi người. help me:wacko:

----------


## panda41

you dùng win gì
chạy driver cho nó xem nào.

----------

